# South East Kent mingling



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Any one got any events in this direction? I feel like i need to see others mottors to be inspired to crack on with the things i have too and wondered if any one knows of any meets aound Ashford/Folkstone/Dover/Canterbury area? Nice one Ry


----------



## felix27 (Nov 4, 2009)

normally i do prept every last wens of the month at brands hatch bit hit or miss depending on the weather!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

There hasnt been anything for a while now, alot of kent people have moved on. Could try a meet maybe at the eurika park ashford one night.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd be up for an Ashford meet.


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

i could/would be able to do an ashford meet, you know of any/any others who would be game?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think adamg is from the south east, not sure where though.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Be up for a meet... Dates permitting...

You kept the Mk1 then Ian.... No RS yet...?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No nothing yet Nick, cant give her up.


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Who can make Ashford then? As a location first and then we could work on a date of a meet up? do the usual round of car park meet- then food if people so desire?

Who is game?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah me.


----------

